# Button---Frames



## Holpi (19. April 2001)

Hallo zusammen
Folgendes Problem (bin Newbie...!!!):

Ich habe ein Frame, d.h. 2 Framefenster. Links und rechts. Im rechten habe ich eine HTML Seite geladen, die von Flash stammt. Diese enthält Buttons. Wenn ich jetzt einer dieser Buttons anklicke, dann möchte ich gerne durch den Klick die Seite im rechten Frame wechseln. Wie mache ich das?

Thanks


----------



## Quentin (19. April 2001)

ich hab zwar keine ahnung von flash, aber schau mal ob du was mit dem target-befehl anfangen kannst. (zielfenster in dem die datei geladen wird, ein frame sollte laut frame-definition bereits einen namen besitzen)...

hope that helps


----------



## Klon (19. April 2001)

"[...] HTML Seite geladen, die von Flash stammt [...]"
Das verwirrt mich...

Also solltest du wissen wollen wie du per Link (<a href=" ... ">) die andere Frame änderst dann so:

<a href="blah.html" target=NAME_DER_ZIEL_FRAME>

Den Namen der Frames vergibst du im Frameset selber, mit "name=xyz"

In flash gehts genauso mit dem "Get URL" Action Script Befehl. Zu dem gehören 2 Parameter, der eine ist die URL, das andere heißt dort "Window" meint aber das gleiche wie "name".

Beispiel:

getURL ("http://www.digitaldeath.de", "rechte_frame");


----------



## Holpi (19. April 2001)

Ok, thanks, versuch ich, nun schaut euch noch mal ein weiteres Problem an, im Flash Bereich.....


----------

